# Marketing Specialist - 225113



## pratheesh (Nov 20, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I am waiting for the state nomination from NSW. I have few doubts as follow.

Apply as Marketing Specialist - 225113

VETASSESS Approved as below
Education - 15 points
Experience - 8.2 yeas- 15 points
Age - 25 points
IELTS - 6.5- 0 points.
Thus, total 55 points 

if i get state nomination I will have 60 points.

My agent assured me that the state nomination will get with 5 months from NSW.
But when I check the web site of state nomination, only northern territory is nominating for Marketing specialist. 
But, Marketing Specialist is included in CSOL list.

Is there any chance to get state nomination from NSW ?.
Is it normally essay to get state nomination ?


----------



## Csachdeva (Feb 14, 2017)

Dont take risk with 6.5 ilets.
7 each is must. No state will send you invitation for 0 score in English. English score is more important than total score.


----------



## Isabellakaur (Apr 10, 2017)

pratheesh said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am waiting for the state nomination from NSW. I have few doubts as follow.
> 
> ...


 HI PRATHEESH, I have superior English scores with DIBP points amounting to 8o but still didnt get invitation from NSW. So you can see for yourself


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello Forum members, 

I have submitted EOI for Marketing Specialist (job code: 225113) on April 9th, 2017 under NSW-190 nomination with 70 points (65+5 SS). 

How long can I expect the visa invite? or should I consider applying for other states under different EOI ids as well? 

Please advice.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Isabellakaur said:


> HI PRATHEESH, I have superior English scores with DIBP points amounting to 8o but still didnt get invitation from NSW. So you can see for yourself


Hi Isabellakaur,

Did you apply for Marketing Specialist role and when?

Let us know.


----------



## stuti_twairi (May 17, 2017)

*Taj Mahal Sweepstakes*

Hi Friends

I was looking for some offers online and came across this great sweepstakes from Taj Mahal Tea. It’s available on FB at @wahmoments and there are lots of great prizes on offer! 

-Stuti


----------



## Isabellakaur (Apr 10, 2017)

I now have 85 points. I applied on 26 Jan 2017 with 75 points. Score was updated to 85 on 2nd May 2017


----------



## Isabellakaur (Apr 10, 2017)

sanlal said:


> Hi Isabellakaur,
> 
> Did you apply for Marketing Specialist role and when?
> 
> Let us know.


I now have 85 points. I applied on 26 Jan 2017 with 75 points. Score was updated to 85 on 2nd May 2017


----------

